# Shrimp Sale



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My Krewe is having a shrimp sale. These will be available for pick up in Gulf Shores, location TBD, August 25th. Fresh, head on 16/20 count. Order in 5 lb increments for $5/lb. Your order has to be in by August 21st. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

are they frozen in 5lb bags or can they be broken appart to store is smaller amounts. or are they fresh? Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They will be fresh.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

If I buy 100lbs what's the price


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

yellowcat said:


> if i buy 100lbs what's the price


$500


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Splittine said:


> $500


I can add. In was seeing if there was a bulk discount


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Multiply.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Got to love a career smartass


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I can add. In was seeing if there was a bulk discount


Not that I'm aware of, but I will check.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

MrFish said:


> Not that I'm aware of, but I will check.


Thanks


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Put me down for 10lb, 50.00


----------

